

Show HN: Weekend project helping college students with high book costs - cifder
http://www.bibliobridge.com/

======
paulhauggis
I had this same idea 8 years ago. I never actually finished it though. Good
job!

~~~
nuclearsandwich
Neither have we. We plan to keep at it though.

